
Behind the Scenes with iOS Security [pdf] - dalbin
https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-16/materials/us-16-Krstic.pdf
======
woumn
If anyone is interested in a dumb-down exploration of the Secure Enclave
covered in this presentation, as well as a couple fundamental security
principles, check out my blog at:
[https://woumn.wordpress.com/2016/05/02/security-
principles-i...](https://woumn.wordpress.com/2016/05/02/security-principles-
in-ios-architecture/)

I wrote it with the intent of reaching an uneducated audience, so feel free to
use this for explaining to friends the importance of security in their
devices. I also go a bit more in depth on some of the key wrapped handled by
the SEP, however, I don't cover any of the cloud key validation stuff.

As always, I welcome constructed criticism :^)

